# Looking for winter work outside of Chicago



## upsdrivr1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am looking for plow work in the far western suburbs of Chicago. Basically DeKalb county area. Anyone looking for a reliable driver with a late model truck and 1 year old equipment feel free to contact me. PM me here on the site, or call 815-739-1965 I have some accounts left from last year to service, but would like a little more plow work this winter. Thank you, Chris


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

How bout you come work in detroit! It's just a straight shot down 94! Or you could take Michigan ave.
:laughing: and I'll pay you .99$ per hour for about 8 hours! I'll even let you use your own truck. But I have a buddy in berwin (spelling) that might be able to hook you up


----------



## upsdrivr1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but even Berwyn is too far for me. I'm looking to stay in DeKalb county, and the west edge of Kane county. Thanks again.


----------

